

Need to make a rockstar animated demo video for your startup - pls try PowToon - ilya-powtoon
http://www.powtoon.com

======
ilya-powtoon
Hi Ilya here - CEO of PowToon - if you need any help in creating your
presentoon (presentation - cartoon mashup) please let me know in this thread
and we'll do our best to help. Also any advice and suggestions are much
appreciated.

